# Cat problem



## brucea (22 December 2014)

One of our three cats is a bit stressy and it seems a plug in air freshener has set him off a couple of months ago. Since then he has been peeing in a corner of the lounge. 

Despite repeated attempts to clean it, I've ended up cutting out the carpet in that corner with the thought I'll replace with hard floor when I am motivated. - he is still soiling it though despite us using the deodorising spray from the vet 

Has anyone actually resolved this? Are there hormone collars that you can get that prevent this?

It's my daughter's cat, she is stupidly fond of him. Nasty bad tempered demanding thing, but hey ho, you do become attached to the things.


----------



## Sprig (22 December 2014)

Is it only in that one spot? Can you make a barrier to stop him having access to that area, or close the door on that room?


----------



## brucea (22 December 2014)

Only in that one spot. Impractical to make a barrier and yes we did try to stop him having access but I can remember to close that door, three others can't


----------



## Sprig (22 December 2014)

Might be easier to train your family than look for alternative solutions! Sorry can't help with hormone collars. How about something that smells bad so he does not want to go there, or even just something spiky on that bit of floor so it is uncomfortable for him to stand on?


----------



## ChestnutWelshie (22 December 2014)

My first reply to a thread ever......hi all. He's soiling that corner for a reason, our male cat used to wee in our bedroom (including on our bed twice!) when he was getting bouts of cystitis. His sister used to poo in the hallway despite there being a litter tray.....took some trial and error but now we have 2 large litter trays that are always kept very clean and the problems have stopped. With 3 cats, try giving them a litter tray each, or maybe try putting one of the trays in a very private place or getting a covered tray, cats are so clean so this is unusual behaviour - I feel your pain though, we ended up getting rid of the carpet in the back bedroom altogether after numerous "accidents" and it's very stressful having a cat that wees everywhere. We used the Feliway diffusers but actually found them no use


----------



## brucea (22 December 2014)

Sprig of Mistletoe said:



			Might be easier to train your family
		
Click to expand...

Honestly it would be easier to train the cats to play the saxophone than train the teenagers to remember something so simple! 

We've put all sorts of things down there to try and dissuade. Chilli powder next!

Appointment for the vet on Saturday. Soonest we can get. Glad we don;t have an emergency


----------



## wish upon a star (22 December 2014)

Can you not just put a litter tray in that corner, get him used to using that and then gradually move the tray to where you want him to go to the toilet? Don't know if it would work with cats but that's what we did with our rabbits!


----------



## samlf (22 December 2014)

wish upon a star said:



			Can you not just put a litter tray in that corner, get him used to using that and then gradually move the tray to where you want him to go to the toilet? Don't know if it would work with cats but that's what we did with our rabbits!
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I would do. Also I find that most cats don't want to go somewhere like that unless they don't have much choice so make sure litter trays are cleaned out x3 per day. If they don't have litter trays make sure they have plenty of opportunity to go outside.


----------



## webble (22 December 2014)

I had a cat that did this and some of the suggestions included cleaning the area with non bio washing powder and putting tarpaulin there.

Silly question but I assume you have removed the plug in now?


----------



## brucea (22 December 2014)

They have a cat flap and can go outside whenever they want, and they do. 

My concern about providing a litter tray is it will make it easier for him to stay inside, and encourage him to do his business inside. It's not a toilet training issue, it's a stress/territory thing. 

it's a shame in a way - there's a bit of two's company going on - the other two are twin brothers and he's kind of the odd one out (apart from being ginger stripey when the other two are fluffy black) They hang around together and he's a bit of a loner


----------



## brucea (22 December 2014)

Yes - the plugin was removed within a couple of days when we realised it is a bit of a problem. 

Sigh - the skirting boards need ripped out and the bead behind it likely too. Big job - 2015 will have to do.


----------



## happyclappy (22 December 2014)

Our cat started doing this in the summer, little .....!!


----------



## leggs (29 December 2014)

firstly, next time he pees in that corner, try to draw some in a seringe and let the vet analyse. Cats are generally very clean and won;t do this without a reason. Bladder infection or pain when urinating (struvite stones) will cause this.
One more Obvious kwestion, that cat is castrated ?
What did you clean it with? avoid any stuff with chlorine in it or lemon smell, they will want to cover that.  Try something that wil break down proteine like Vanish anything that breaks down enzymes (will also get rid of the smell)


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 December 2014)

brucea said:



			One of our three cats is a bit stressy and it seems a plug in air freshener has set him off a couple of months ago. Since then he has been peeing in a corner of the lounge. 

Despite repeated attempts to clean it, I've ended up cutting out the carpet in that corner with the thought I'll replace with hard floor when I am motivated. - he is still soiling it though despite us using the deodorising spray from the vet 

Has anyone actually resolved this? Are there hormone collars that you can get that prevent this?

It's my daughter's cat, she is stupidly fond of him. Nasty bad tempered demanding thing, but hey ho, you do become attached to the things.
		
Click to expand...


I suggest you google or you tube  Jackson Galaxy who covers the reasons and ways to stop this.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 December 2014)

Try here too >>http://horse-care-and-advice.weebly.com/feline-care-and-advice.html


----------



## MagicMelon (29 December 2014)

brucea said:



			Only in that one spot. Impractical to make a barrier and yes we did try to stop him having access but I can remember to close that door, three others can't 

Click to expand...

Can't you block off that area with something like a big pot plant if its in a corner? Otherwise, make sure his litter tray is in a quiet place and clean - perhaps try an enclosed tray. We've got Bengals and one of them as kittens decided she didn't fancy her tray anymore and started going elsewhere so I got a big plastic box with lid from B&Q and cut a hole in the side. She loved it and we've never had any issues since. I guess she just liked her privacy!  Some cats also don't like sharing so might be worth getting an extra tray.  

Why do you have an appointment at the vet? Not sure they can do anything! The cat just sounds a bit stressed so something at home probably needs to change rather than you trying to change the cat   Not sure why people tend to blame the cat when these things happen, they wouldn't tend to do it for no reason...


----------



## Pingypo (4 January 2015)

We had this problem with our female cat a while ago. She used to spray the furniture and we tried many different thing such as orange peel, vinegar, feliway and even catnip but without success. I agree that this is a stress related problem. We caught our cat spaying after seeing another cat in our garden when she was inside. After noticing symptoms of cystitis, we went to the vet and got treatment. I definitely agree with going to the vet. Does your cat sit and pee or spray? Does he use the litter tray also or have you seen him peeing outside? I understand how frustrating this can be but it is not the cats fault, something is troubling him and it can be resolved!


----------



## Laura Madcat (16 February 2015)

Hi All! 
I work for the TV production company Doghouse Media and we are currently making a new documentary all about cat behaviour. We are looking for people who have either experienced unwanted behaviour from their cats in the past or are currently having issues with toileting, scratching, biting, spraying or any other behaviour problems. We will be working with the UK's top feline behaviourists to find out what has really been going on in the minds of our moggies. If you would like to share your story please get in touch with Laura by emailing laura@doghouse-media.co.uk 
Hopefully we'll be able to help!


----------



## Imogen Rose (16 February 2015)

My cat did this when she had cystitis. She would pee in most corners of the house, as she couldnt get outside quick enough. We switched her to urinary cat food, and put a litter trays in the worst areas. She stopped going all over the house, and only used the litter trays. We also realised she was being terrorised when going outside to go to the loo, so she felt she had no choice other than to go inside the house.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (16 February 2015)

My male cat starts spraying inside at this time of year...front door curtain is favourite and sometimes patio door curtains in kitchen. I think its because he is an indoor cat most of the time but other outdoor cats are invading his territory and its the only way he can fend them off/distress himself.


----------

